# Mini Tivo Standby should be adjustable



## henrymc (Aug 8, 2016)

Mini Tivo will give the 'standby' prompt during playback of a movie. That is ridiculous. The amount of time before 'standby' should be adjustable. We should be able to select 'never', '1 hour', '3 hours', '8 hours', etc.

We should also be able to reset/change the mini's standby settings from the upstream Tivo box. So the main box would be able to broadcast a standby setting to all of the minis for example.

Thanks!


----------



## dougdingle (Jul 4, 2007)

henrymc said:


> Mini Tivo will give the 'standby' prompt during playback of a movie. That is ridiculous. The amount of time before 'standby' should be adjustable. We should be able to select 'never', '1 hour', '3 hours', '8 hours', etc.
> 
> We should also be able to reset/change the mini's standby settings from the upstream Tivo box. So the main box would be able to broadcast a standby setting to all of the minis for example.
> 
> Thanks!


I've never seen that. What model is the host TiVo?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

A Mini will go into "Standby" after four hours of inactivity. There's probably dozens of threads asking for it to be adjustable.


----------



## dougdingle (Jul 4, 2007)

JoeKustra said:


> A Mini will go into "Standby" after four hours of inactivity. There's probably dozens of threads asking for it to be adjustable.


Is 'activity' strictly defined as receiving a command from the remote? If that's the case, then yeah, that's a problem.

I'm usually fiddling with the remote, using "Info" or some other function, so I've never seen the prompt.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

dougdingle said:


> Is 'activity' strictly defined as receiving a command from the remote? If that's the case, then yeah, that's a problem.
> 
> I'm usually fiddling with the remote, using "Info" or some other function, so I've never seen the prompt.


I've seen some postings about macros used to send signals to the Mini, but I don't have any links. Or a programmable remote.

If it's like the host's power saving mode, it's a 2 minute warning and it doesn't count down.


----------



## dougdingle (Jul 4, 2007)

JoeKustra said:


> I've seen some postings about macros used to send signals to the Mini, but I don't have any links. Or a programmable remote.
> 
> If it's like the host's power saving mode, it's a 2 minute warning and it doesn't count down.


I tried using that power saving mode once, at maximum savings. My meter said the consumption dropped by less than 10 watts. I pay about 15 cents/KWhr. 10 watts is 0.01 KW/hr, so that's 0.15 cents saved per hour. If the box slept 20 hours a day, that's 3 cents saved a day, or around $10.00 a year. For $10/yr, I'll keep things running and avoid the "Waiting for a tuner" (or whatever it actually said) prompt from my Minis, which I found really annoying.

Besides, I've come to this Roamio Pro + 3 Minis from a system with three older Series 3 boxes, so I'm already well ahead in the power savings department.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

It is a problem mostly for people that want to sleep to live TV. After 4 hours of no activity it will release the tuner (following a notification)

If you happen to have a 4+ hour recording, it will not go to sleep - it will play to the end.

The reason this tends not to be a problem for most people is that it is rare that you won't interact with your tv in any way after within 4 hours of active watching.

It is a resonable use-case, but not a lot of ROI for TiVo.


----------



## Sneffels (Dec 16, 2016)

I'm one of those who likes to go to sleep while watching (listening) to live TV. I want the Mini to go into standby (screen saver mode) at some point before morning. I would prefer being able to set the inactivity time, but just providing a "Power Saving Setting" like on the Bolt, would be acceptable.

PS. My Mini used to go to standby mode after about 4 hours, lately it doesn't. I wonder if the feature has been removed completely.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Sneffels said:


> PS. My Mini used to go to standby mode after about 4 hours, lately it doesn't. I wonder if the feature has been removed completely.


It's a bug in the 20.6.3.RC7 update. I really hope it gets fixed soon. Same with My Shows displaying left column.


----------

